# Overclock problem help please



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello.

Where to start, i Bought a over-clocked bundle from Scan.co.uk. and it was working fine for the first 2 months i would say and just recently i have been having loads of Blue screens, then restarting and the pc setting my clocks to Default, But as scan put a profile in The bios. i could just select it and it would be over-clocked and sorted, but now i have no idea why its bsod is happening.
i will give you all the info i have on the overclock and my system.

at first i thought it was my graphics card driver as i installed (280.26) as Nvidia was saying it run a little warm so i backed down to 275.33 but still i have problems with that too as in "the Driver not responding" different story i think.
but here is the Email Scan gave me for my overclock "incase i lost it" 

Here:

I am pleased to be able to report that your bundle passed all stability tests and will be dispatched tonight for delivery tomorrow.

It is advised that you do not enter the BIOS and change any settings as altering our pre-configured BIOS settings could invalidate the warranty. If you need to change any settings for any reason this must be confirmed by Scan first. This does not include loading an OC profile, setting the time/date, or changing the boot order of hard drives. It really only affects the frequency and voltage settings.

Your settings are as follows-

CPU Clock Ratio : 45.0
BCLK/DMI/PEG Clock Control : Disabled
BCLK/DMI/PEG Frequency : 100.0MHz
Extreme Memory Profile : Disabled
System Memory Multiplier : 16.00
Memory Frequency : 1600

Real-Time Ratio Changes In OS : Disabled Intel Turbo Boost Tech : Disabled

CPU Cores Enabled : All
CPU Enhanced Halt (C1E) : Disabled
C3/C6 State Support : Disabled
CPU Thermal Monitor : Disabled
CPU EIST Function : Disabled
Bi-Directional PROCHOT : Disabled

Load Line Calibration : Enabled
CPU Voltage :1.325V
QPI/Vtt Voltage : Auto
System Agent Voltage : Auto

PCH Core : Auto
CPU PLL : Auto
DRAM Voltage : 1.50V

Isochronous Support : Disabled
Virtualisation Technology : Disabled

Please keep this email incase your settings are ever accidentally wiped.

Regards

Now as they said this i haven't touched it only put there OC profile on.

My specifications of my PC are:
Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3 Stock Watercooled Low:35C High 40C
P67a-UD3-B3 Gigabyte motherboard
Memory 8Gig 1333Mhz Stock
850w PSU
Nvidia GTX 460 1 gig

Hopefully thats all you will need.

but another thing I phoned Scan and told them of my problem today and all they said to me was to underclock my CPU I tried that from 4.5 to 4.0 and alas no change, there Technical support isn't that great. But Hopefully you can help me with this.

Oh And another thing is i can run the PC on Stock no problems it is something with the overclock that i need to fix 

If there is anything i have missed let me know and i will try and fill in the bits that you need. 

Regards

Lawrence

P.S i will run a prime95 tonight and see if i have errors and i will post them on here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the 850W PSU.
Try using one stick of RAM.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

You might want to set your QPI link manually, as it could be overclocking too much as you overclock your CPU. To get my 4,10ghz my QPI link is set manually to around 5ghz (runs stable). Also set DRAM freq to your ram module's standard and the PCI-E to default at 100mhz and see what happens.


----------



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

Ok i have set my Ram to Standard and and it seems to be running well, no blue screens no nothing, Do you think i could run my Processor any higher than 4.5Ghz? 
and im abit unsure of What this (QPI is.) or what to change it to Thanks


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Setting the QPI link lower will allow higher overclocking and will not affect the general performance of your system. I read that with my CPU I must not go too much far over 5ghz (I think it's on 5,4ghz atm).


----------



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

5.4wow , is there much performace gained from say the 4.5ghz?~

to get it up to 5.4 would i have to change any other settings?


----------



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

But i Guess my Graphics card is now bottlenecking my processor at that speed maybe?


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

warlaw said:


> But i Guess my Graphics card is now bottlenecking my processor at that speed maybe?


Your Graphics card will be fine as it is almost on par with mine. I can post a screenshot later of my overclock from the BIOS if you're interested, I keep it stored on my digital camera so if it ever reverts back to stock speeds I know how to set it up again. LOL. I can't say if there would be a performance increase from 4,5ghz to 5,4ghz. Remember that's the QPI link not CPU speed, my CPU is currently set from 3,2ghz stock to 4,10ghz.


----------



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

i am interested in your overclock sure. just always wondered what would i need to do to push it to 5.Ghz


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

please post the information Tyree asked for.

Generally bundles like this seem a good idea but they are usually packed with a psu that is inferior. Also post the codes of the BSODS if you have it on auto restart on error then disable it so you can actually see what the bsods say.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

warlaw said:


> i am interested in your overclock sure. just always wondered what would i need to do to push it to 5.Ghz


Johnny is on about the qpi link not the cpu speed. You will need some demon cooling and some expertise to get to 5GHz with one of those CPUs. I have been overclocking for years and have only managed 4.9 with one of those although its easier with the 2700k model.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

greenbrucelee said:


> Johnny is on about the qpi link not the cpu speed. You will need some demon cooling and some expertise to get to 5GHz with one of those CPUs. I have been overclocking for years and have only managed 4.9 with one of those although its easier with the 2700k model.


That's right, Greenbrucelee. The highest I could get my CPU to was 4,80ghz and then the temps were a bit high but it still booted and I did not stress test it too long before reverting back to the best of 4,10ghz.

BTW I'll see if I can post a screenshot of my BIOS later this evening.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Over time, PSU's do degrade in performance as you would expect. 10% wattage drop perhaps. However under overclocking situations, the quality of the PSU is that much more important, since they feed the power to all the hardware to make them work. They may be able to easily test the stability of the overclocked hardware, but there was probably no testing being done on the reliability of the PSU over time. It is very easy to cut corners in this area, becase no customer actually cares about or can measure the PSU except for if the wattage covers the setup.
It would be a good idea to tell us what the make and model of your PSU is. And if possible, a more comprehensive list of your hardware. You can use a program such as Speccy if you would like, and use it to submit something online, and post the link for us to follow, like this.

Overclocking is great, however there are a multitude of settings that can be changed, and some of them have an impact on not only one part of your computer, but the whole thing (like with the FSB). Also as I have learned, there is a point where even though the heat will allow for it, you can't overclock it any further. On my CPU, I have managed to go from 2.66GHz to 3.2GHz with room to spare, however I've hit limitations there (I can't underclock the RAM to compensate for overclocking the CPU). I even got myself a cooling solution for my graphics card, however even with temperature to spare it becomes unstable in itself, creating artefacts. These are all simple frustrations that teach you how to do better in future when you buy additional hardware or just a whole new computer (custom built anyway).


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Well said Jay_JWLH. I can go higher that 4,10ghz, but I chose not too, so as not to stress the system too much. But the OP needs to provide the PSU details most importantly.


----------



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

ok well i have downloaded that program and here is my link 

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/FUmvq0DLsHIQ25BZLq3KAWh

My PSU is Thermaltakeusa » Power Supply » > 850W » Toughpower Standard 850W PSU : Toughpower Standard 850W PSU W0172RU Hopefully you can see that. let me know what you think?


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you tried stepping up the settings until you reach the point of a BSOD? What does the BSOD say?

May as well summarise your hardware while I'm at it:
Motherboard - Gigabyte P67A-UD3-B3
CPU - Intel Core i5 2500K
RAM - Corsair PC3-10700H (667 MHz) 4GB X 2, DDR3 with 2 of 4 slots used
Graphics - NVIDIA GeForce GTX 460 (1680x1050)
Hard drive - Seagate ST3500418AS 500GB + Hitachi HDS721616PLA380 160GB + Western Digital WD1500ADFD-00NLR5 (Raptor) 150GB + Western Digital WD5000AAKX-001CA0 (Caviar) 500GB
OS - Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit SP1

Voltage:
CPU CORE: 1.056 V
MEMORY CONTROLLER: 2.040 V
+3.3V: 2.952 V
+5V: 5.020 V
+12V: 1.488 V
-12V: -5.616 V
-5V: -6.144 V
+5V HIGH THRESHOLD: 2.822 V
CMOS BATTERY : 1.620 V
CPU: 1.404 V

When you used Speccy, was that on stock speeds?


----------



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

i Used the program when it was set for there the people that i bought it from overclock of 4.5Ghz, and that's the thing i know a certain amount of over clocking what would i need to step it up.

regards 

Lawrence


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Jay_JWLH said:


> Voltage:
> CPU CORE: 1.056 V
> MEMORY CONTROLLER: 2.040 V
> +3.3V: 2.952 V
> ...


The 3.3v rail looks a little low to me. Try rather using HWMonitor for voltage or better still the BIOS.


----------



## Johnny1982 (Oct 15, 2010)

Warlaw here's a screenshot of my BIOS for my overclocked rig.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Voltage:
> CPU CORE: 1.056 V
> MEMORY CONTROLLER: 2.040 V
> *+3.3V: 2.952 V*
> ...


If these were accurate, the system would simply not get past POST. 2.9 volts is barely enough to light an LED let alon forward bias any transistor. And 1.4 volts wouldn't make the fans flinch. Nevermind trying to start a CPU.

Look in system BIOS for your idle readings, and confirm with a multimeter.


----------



## warlaw (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello again, is there anyway of getting my memory up to 1600? what would i have to change?

regards.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

to change the ram speed you set the dram setting to what you want. Be aware that this will most likely reduce the overclock on the cpu and you will need to set the ram voltage to what the manufacturer states not leave it on auto.


----------

